# Dobrosov Bunker - Czech Rep Oct 2015



## Newage (Oct 20, 2015)

So here we go with a quick hope over the boarder to the Czech Rep.

One thing you have to remember is that 99% of all Czech bunkers are open to the public and do tours. This one was a little different at it was a guided tours without a guide (top banana)

These Forts were built in the 1930`s to protect the country from invasion from Germany but in the end that never happened. They look like Maginot line bunkers as this would of been the hight of defence technology at the time.

We entered the complex via surface bunker N-S75 and walked god knows how far and then came out of the complex at block house N-S72

This is block house/artillery fort N-S75












After a quick look around the surface structure we headed deep underground, this is a shot looking up the stair well from the bottom, lost my bottle to do a looking down shot.






At the bottom are large passages going off left and right these were for barracks, cooking areas and shell and machine gun ammunition storage magazines.











Once you leave bunker N-S75 there is a very long passage that links all the way to bunker N-S72











Between the 2 bunker complexes there are many unfinished plain rock passages, some show signs of roof falls and some are flooded.






Then you get to the bottom of the stair well for bunker N-S72, and that is even more steps than the way down as the ground has risen on the surface.






Then at the top you are in the heavley damaged N-S72 block house











Well that`s it all comments are most welcome so thanks for looking and there are more pictures on my FlickR account so why not head over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157660076440732

Cheers Newage

Oh as a last bonus picture, I went with my explore buddy


----------



## krela (Oct 20, 2015)

Now I know it's back to the future day tomorrow, but you explored this in Oct 2016?? C'mon!

Gotta love a bit of concrete, they make our T24s look a bit pitiful.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow loved this one, thanks


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice to see one with power for the lighting, you did a cracking job there Newage, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## King Al (Oct 20, 2015)

Awesome pics Newage! This looks fantastic!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2015)

Great set. That looks like a who lot of subterranial fun!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 20, 2015)

Bloody big WOWSER !! Bet you were knackered climbing all those stairs (what with all that smoking/drinking and endulging in dodgy acts !!) Now that did look like a really good mooch espescially being guide-LESS !! These foreign chappies do seem to take a certain pride in their history - Something that we do in theory but not so much in practise. !!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2015)

Thats amazing! 
Fantastic photos as usual sir! Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2015)

What a belter! and you got some awesome shots.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 22, 2015)

So that's where Stuart go to. Awesome shots the bunker looks very oppressive and not to user friendly with those ladders. That last one took some shit form the look of things


----------

